# BLACK DOG , IN THE MOVIE BLACK DOG.



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

does anyone know where they got the dog for the patrick swayze movie , black dog? he was all black, no white at all, and bad to the bone. my friend wants a dog like that and i cant find a breeder of pure blacks. if you know the film , you know this dog was a beautiful , shiny black, and well built for action.....


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

never saw that movie what kind of dog is it?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i've seen the movie, just dont remeber much, isn't it about a guy driving 18 wheelers, and has his little boy on the road wif him, and sumfin about an arm wrestling match, and sumfin..about sumfin..
but nope, dont member the dog,that's an old movie..wow..


----------



## eviltwin66six (Oct 19, 2008)

that movie wit the arm wrestling was with sylvester stallone


----------



## Bbycakes (Jan 13, 2009)

the dog in that movie was a doberman..they used shoe polish to color the tan on it


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

no, there was an amazing pitbull in this flick. and it wasnt shoe polished! i will have to get a still to post.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yup. Sure was. An all black, little guy, very handsome. Black dogs are easy to find, just find a good breeder first, color shouldn't be paramount. OH YEAH, and tell your friend that buying a dog just because he or she saw one in a movie and thought it was "bad ass" is NOT a good reason to get a dog. Period.

Good luck!*


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wasn't that dog an SBT?


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

Indica said:


> *Yup. OH YEAH, and tell your friend that buying a dog just because he or she saw one in a movie and thought it was "bad ass" is NOT a good reason to get a dog. Period.
> 
> Good luck!*


thats not the reason why. it just was a coincidence that the dog he desires to find looks much like the one in the movie. my buddy actually wont get a dog quite yet. having been a staff bull terrier breeder for a while, once his last dogs were gone of old age and health issues, he fears the emotional bond of a dog once again. 
but i still havent heard from anyone , where to get an all black pit....


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Wasn't that dog an SBT?


i doubt it. but if someone here knows for sure, then that's what it was....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

reputable breeders do NOT breed solely for color. There are certain bloodlines that are known to throw certain colors. Boudreaux and TNT are known to generally have black dogs. Those lines thoough are not a dog for everyone they are high energy, and generally dog agressive dogs. If he just wants a black dog...tell him to check around at the local shelters. One of them is bound to have a black pit.

And yes I think the dog was a SBT, I can only vaguely remember the movie though.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

If he's looking just for a black dog checkout Villalobos Rescue Center in Los Angeles California. They have several black dogs that would love to be in a new and loving home. Here's the link.
Villalobos Rescue Center


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

there are some really nice dogs on their site. i went to my local pound and found special.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

eviltwin66six said:


> that movie wit the arm wrestling was with sylvester stallone


ah, muh-bad...oops..*grins*

TY!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I remember that movie. He wasn't an SBT because he was cropped if I recall correctly. 

As far as where to find black dogs, lots of gambred breeders have black dogs that I've seen. I couldn't name any right off the top of my head, though.


----------



## sleipner (Dec 26, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I remember that movie. He wasn't an SBT because he was cropped if I recall correctly.
> 
> As far as where to find black dogs, lots of gambred breeders have black dogs that I've seen. I couldn't name any right off the top of my head, though.


most seem to have black feet and or chest. the all black seems to elude...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I remember that movie, you saw the "black dog" when you had been driving to much and it came at you from the road!! Nice dog on that movie! I think Meatloaf was the bad guy in that movie and had a SWEET truck!! Randy Travis was in there as well


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Thats the movie we were watching on Sunday morning!


----------



## Bbycakes (Jan 13, 2009)

the dog that the guy seen in his flash back was a doberman with shoepolish on it..the pittbull in the trailer, was black but i dont know any pure black ptt breeders


----------

